# spillway at Atwood



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm thinking of hitting the spillway at Atwood tomorrow morning but with all the rain I was wondering if the area is flooded out I normally go down the hill across from the picnic area (restrooms) so how is the access to the spillway any and all help is appreciated


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Upland said:


> I'm thinking of hitting the spillway at Atwood tomorrow morning but with all the rain I was wondering if the area is flooded out I normally go down the hill across from the picnic area (restrooms) so how is the access to the spillway any and all help is appreciated


I would guess its flooded .They opened the dam up today


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Seneca spillway was max to slightly over max on Friday mid day


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your making my knees hurt. I should have met you 30 yrs ago.we.d have a bunch of fun.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

This link is my friend. https://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus/ati
I usually don't bother if outflow stage is over 9ft. Its moving too fast for me at that point.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> your making my knees hurt. I should have met you 30 yrs ago.we.d have a bunch of fun.


we probably still be in Jail 👮‍ LOL and we always have fun,🎣 Jim at a much slower pace 😎


----------

